# When to offer first bath??



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Okay -- another question. My little guys will be 3 weeks old tomorrow. They are thriving -- growing like weeds, eating like crazy, taking up a ton of my time and attention  -- appearing healthy in every way. The female is still behind the male in size and development, but the gap is closing daily. 

When should I offer them their first bath? Somebody seems to have tried bathing in the tiny water bowl yesterday  I read in my pigeon book that even young birds really enjoy bathing. I'm thinking that a couple inches of luke warm water in the bathtub will work -- closely supervised of course. Any better suggestions?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Only suggestion, really, could be to let them decide for emselves if they want to try it. We find a small plastic tray (like a cat lit tray or seed tray) can be good. They can kind of test it out at their own speed that way. Be sure that, eventually, it'll be irresistable 

John


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi MM's & JD

I walked away from the kitchen sink while doing dishes yesterday to get the 
phone and when I came back the pij was having a ball dishes and all  . Very
adorable.

fp


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*And People Say Pigeons Are "Dirty"*

Pigeons will take a bath more often then people, if given a chance ! They will bath and prune themselves every day !!! Fact of the matter, pigeons are very clean birds. If compared to "dirty" chickens or some other foul, they will come up smelling like a rose !


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Warren,
Boy, are you in trouble! Ms Silkie says "No eggs for you" as do all of my son's other show chickens. These birds get bathed and combed out frequently. Guess that happens when you look like a fuzzy bedroom slipper with little beady black eyes. Remember, if you get any bad eggs for breakfast, it's your own fault. That "poultry postal pipeline" got the message to the birds in your area, in a hurry.  
Daryl


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Dear Ms. Silkie,

Did I say Chicken !  I meant to say "Chicken Hawk".....  Or maybe the neighbors dog, or sometimes my one co-worker.  

Sorry, I am sure you show chickens are mighty well taken care of.


----------

